
MIT study concludes that humans do not over-trust Tesla Autopilot - giacaglia
https://hcai.mit.edu/human-side-of-tesla-autopilot/
======
gok
The original title ("Human Side of Tesla Autopilot") is much better and less
click-baity.

The paper's [1] findings are pretty similar to what I've experienced after a
couple months of using Autopilot, though. Today's driver-assist systems don't
really lower the cognitive load of driving. I spend a little less time keeping
the speed correct and staying in my lane, but that means I just spend more
time looking for hazards. If anything I find the need to keep wiggling the
steering wheel makes it harder for me to stop paying attention than manual
driving.

[1] [https://hcai.mit.edu/tesla-autopilot-human-
side.pdf](https://hcai.mit.edu/tesla-autopilot-human-side.pdf)

------
malshe
The title is misleading. The website mentions all these -

We discuss the limitations and implications of this work in detail in the
paper, however, it is important to re-state here that these findings:

1) Cannot be directly used to infer safety as a much larger dataset would be
required for crash-based statistical analysis of risk,

2) May not be generalizable to a population of drivers nor Autopilot versions
outside our dataset,

3) Do not include challenging scenarios that did not lead to Autopilot
disengagement,

4) Are based on human-annotation of critical signals,

5) Do not imply that driver attention management systems are not potentially
highly beneficial additions to the functional vigilance framework for the
purpose of encouraging the driver to remain appropriately attentive to the
road.

